# PCI Simple Communications Controller



## yosi

Hi, everyone.

I need a driver for my other pc which is running windows xp, the driver is called 'PCI Simple Communications Controller' I've tryed to download from this link http://www.soft32.com/download_182376.html but it doesn't work, it takes me to windows update page where it wants to update windows, patches, ie, etc... but it doesnt give the driver for what im looking for.

if possible can someone pleaes give me a direct link for this file

thanks in advance.


----------



## Flags

yosi: What kind of a machine do you have? Did you just reinstall the Operating system?


----------



## Frank4d

When you install a modem or network card (and some other cards as well), it shows up in Device Manager and in the New Hardware Found Wizard as "PCI Simple Communications Controller", until you install drivers for it.

Therefore I think you actually need drivers for the card.


----------



## Sippin45

yosi said:


> Hi, everyone.
> 
> I need a driver for my other pc which is running windows xp, the driver is called 'PCI Simple Communications Controller' I've tryed to download from this link http://www.soft32.com/download_182376.html but it doesn't work, it takes me to windows update page where it wants to update windows, patches, ie, etc... but it doesnt give the driver for what im looking for.
> 
> if possible can someone pleaes give me a direct link for this file
> 
> thanks in advance.


If you are using a Dell Latitude D610 or similar, you have a TI PCMCI Card Slot with integrated Smart Card reader. The driver for the Smart Card is not being installed. This happens when clean installing WinXP or WinVista. In my case the following Dell Driver solved the problem."Vista 32 Drivers for TI PCI6515 Cardbus/Smartcard controller" http://support.us.dell.com/support/...id=R165177&fo rmatcnt=1&libid=0&fileid=222314

Hope I've helped you solve the problem...


----------



## mbrabson

Sippin45 said:


> If you are using a Dell Latitude D610 or similar, you have a TI PCMCI Card Slot with integrated Smart Card reader. The driver for the Smart Card is not being installed. This happens when clean installing WinXP or WinVista. In my case the following Dell Driver solved the problem."Vista 32 Drivers for TI PCI6515 Cardbus/Smartcard controller" http://support.us.dell.com/support/...id=R165177&fo rmatcnt=1&libid=0&fileid=222314
> 
> Hope I've helped you solve the problem...


It helped me on my Latitude D810 under WinXp - thanks! 

(Clean-installed XP after a meltdown - didn't even know I *had* a SmartCard Reader! LOL)


----------

